# Logitech G500 Mauspad



## Zeimean (13. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Welches Mauspad würdet ihr mir für die Logitech G500 empfehlen?

Danke im Voraus

Zeimean


----------



## Domingo (17. November 2009)

kann dir keine genaue angabe geben, aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann, habe ich gehört, dass das steelseries QcK+ mit der maus, sehr gut klar kommen kann... habe nur das roccat taito, aber nicht die maus.


----------



## Zeimean (17. November 2009)

jo danke, werd mir das pad ma angucken beim saturn
vllt hat ja noch jemand was hier gehört würd mich freuen


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (17. November 2009)

guck dir mal bei caseking das von OCZ an, kann ich nur empfehlen  schön groß die Maus gleitet nur so dahin


----------



## FortunaGamer (17. November 2009)

Das beste wäre ein großes Stück Teflon und auf die rückseite etwas Antirutschmatte so habe ich das bei mir und das ist so was von genial. Weiß aber nicht wo man Teflon her bekommt was für ein Mauspad ausreicht. Ich habe das von meinem Onkel bekommen. Sonst würde ich auch zu Roccat, OCZ oder Razer raten.


----------



## darksplinter (17. November 2009)

Jap Teflon si geil^^
Teflonplatte 300 x 200 x 2 mm , PTFE Teflon Platte bei eBay.de: Werkstoffe (endet 18.11.09 19:18:40 MEZ)


----------



## Zeimean (21. November 2009)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> guck dir mal bei caseking das von OCZ an, kann ich nur empfehlen  schön groß die Maus gleitet nur so dahin


kann ich nicht finden nen Mauspad bei caseking von OCZ


----------



## Arctosa (21. November 2009)

Kann dir die Razer eXact Mat ans Herz legen, jeweils eine
Seite für Control und Speed


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (21. November 2009)

scheinen die nicht mehr dazu haben, aber *guck mal hier! * 



> Die extra-große Fläche des Behemoth Mousepads ermöglicht Mausbewegungen ohne Neupositionierung der Maus und bietet so die ultimative Arbeitsgrundlage für PC-Spiele und CAD Anwendungen. Das exklusive "TriggerGrip" Material wurde entwickelt um Cursorbewegungen und Positioniergenauigkeit zu optimieren. Ideal für High-End Lasermäuse.


 hat auch bei Alternate nur gute Bewertungen bekommen  und vom Preis her Top(!!)


----------



## Stingray93 (21. November 2009)

Arctosa schrieb:


> Kann dir die Razer eXact Mat ans Herz legen, jeweils eine
> Seite für Control und Speed




Hab mir vor 3 Tagen die G500+ das Razer Mat gekauft...ist wirklich klasse!


----------



## LK1801 (21. November 2009)

Arctosa schrieb:
			
		

> Kann dir die Razer eXact Mat ans Herz legen, jeweils eine
> Seite für Control und Speed


Hab's mir letztens auch bestellt, einfach traumhaft!


----------



## Zeimean (25. November 2009)

hab mir die ma angeguckt was ist den der unterschied zwischen den contol und speed mauspads von Razer??
welches ist besser fürs spiel, dafür brauch ich das hauptsächlich??


----------



## Ahab (25. November 2009)

bei den speed pads ist die oberfläche glatt, bei den control pads ist sie rauh und strukturiert. was  besser ist, musst du für dich entscheiden. ist gewöhnungssache


----------



## Nike334 (25. November 2009)

Hab die G5, also die Vorgängerversion der G500 und die arbeitet gut mit meinem Roccat Sense Pad zusammen! Das Pad hat unten eine Anti-Rutsch Beschichtung und oben gleitet die Maus sehr gut. Das einzige, das ich bemängeln kann ist, dass im unteren Teil (also da wo der Unterarm und das Handgelenk liegen) an der Kante ein paar Fransen Nach dem kauf schon vorhanden waren. Diese breiten sich aber nicht aus und hindern nicht am Zocken 

mfg


----------



## Zeimean (8. Dezember 2009)

konnte mir endlich mal die razer excat mat angucken, bin nicht so zufrieden, weil das so hart ist, gibt es auch weiche biegsame razer mauspads von razer in der größe, also nicht sonen riesen teil.

MfG Zeimean


----------



## Ceyone (8. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

vom Exact Mat kann ich dir abraten, 
bei mir waren beide seiten nach 8 - 9 Monaten komplett runter.
Ein weiches Mauspad wär das Razer Goliathus ist ein Stoffpad.
Gibts in Speed oder Control und in Verschieden Größen von S - XL.
Kostet so 12 - 18 € je größe.


----------



## Zeimean (8. Dezember 2009)

danke,
für die schnelle antwort
ich glaub ich kauf mir das Razer Goliathus Speed-Edition Omega Mousepad, hat das einer hier?? Und in Verbindung ma Besten mit der G500, suche  nach eindrücken von dem PAD

MfG Zeimean


----------



## Th3 GhOst (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab hier gerade das Razer Destructor liegen.
Is seit letzten Samstag mit einer Logitech G5 in benutzung und ich bin ganz zufrieden damit.
Die oberfläche is nicht vollkommen glatt sondern leicht rau.
Die größe ist ausreichend.
Was für dich dabei interesant wäre is dass, das Pad nicht komplett starr is sondern etwas flexibel is.
Zwar nicht so wie ein Stoffpad aber mich stört das nicht.
hoffe das hilft dir bissel weiter.

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## theping (8. Dezember 2009)

SteelSeries S&S solo mit SteelSeries Glide G - was besseres kannst du dir und deiner Maus nicht gönnen! Hab das PAD seit 5 Jahren und die Maus gleitet genauso schnell und gut wie damals. Nagut angefangen hab ich mit einer MX510 und Steel Glides und bin jetzt bei einer G5re ebenfalls mit Glides, ohne die Glides fehlt dir was. Hohe Lebensdauer, ausreichend groß und zeitlos schön.


----------

